# Chael Sonnen earns his Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu black belt



## TMA17 (Jan 14, 2019)

Didn't he used to talk down about BJJ?  I guess he realized he needed it despite his great wrestling ability.  Wreslters can't always finish the job.  Does Khabib know any BJJ?

BJJ is the perfect add-on to wrestling.

Chael Sonnen earns his Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu black belt | BJPenn.com


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 14, 2019)

TMA17 said:


> Didn't he used to talk down about BJJ?  I guess he realized he needed it despite his great wrestling ability.  Wreslters can't always finish the job.  Does Khabib know any BJJ?
> 
> BJJ is the perfect add-on to wrestling.
> 
> Chael Sonnen earns his Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu black belt | BJPenn.com


Chael only trash-talked BJJ for the same reason he trash-talked his opponents. It was part of a persona he put on to promote fights and thereby earn more money. I don’t care for that sort of approach, but it worked out pretty well for him financially.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 14, 2019)

He's always done Bjj....his trash talk is wwe level of fake. Though I'm not exactly sure how you can give a guy with terrible submission defence a black belt but cool I guess


----------



## TMA17 (Jan 14, 2019)

Ah ok.  I didin't know that.  I wasn't too familiar with him.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 15, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> He's always done Bjj....his trash talk is wwe level of fake. Though I'm not exactly sure how you can give a guy with terrible submission defence a black belt but cool I guess


I have no idea who he is, so I’m going out on a limb here...
“Terrible submission defense” against who? Elite MMA pro fighters and/or legends of BJJ or against 99.9% of the real BJJ population who are normal everyday guys?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 15, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I have no idea who he is, so I’m going out on a limb here...
> “Terrible submission defense” against who? Elite MMA pro fighters and/or legends of BJJ or against 99.9% of the real BJJ population who are normal everyday guys?


The first. I very much doubt I’d have much luck catching him in anything.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2019)

He trains under Fabiano scherner who is a giant.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 15, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The first. I very much doubt I’d have much luck catching him in anything.


I figured as much. So a guy who can go to practically any BJJ school and dominate practically any black belt there doesn’t deserve a black belt because his submission defense against the top 0.1% of the BJJ population is suspect.

Ok.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I figured as much. So a guy who can go to practically any BJJ school and dominate practically any black belt there doesn’t deserve a black belt because his submission defense against the top 0.1% of the BJJ population is suspect.
> 
> Ok.


I think you should go tell Fabiano that he’s sandbagging his guys.  Lol.


----------

